# Dog Rocket CC Bomb



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

This is a carry over from a thread in the General Cigar Questions forum...

Zeke,

0310 2640 0002 4445 5406 Delivery Confirmation #

Flying Cuban Turds in the air!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

At least the turds are Cuban! I hear that they don't stink as much as Dominican Turds.;


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

Kansas city here they come.

Or is the song for Kansas City, Kansas?

Bob & Zeke et. al.
You write well. You might want to jump into Shuckins story in the contest section for some fun.,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Head for the bunker!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmmm.... not quite sure what to make of this one - will have to watch and wait.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO not sure what to expect, should be good though.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> At least the turds are Cuban! I hear that they don't stink as much as Dominican Turds.;


No those Mexican turds are the best!
:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> No those Mexican turds are the best!
> :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


now that's TWANG!!!!!!:drum::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

bpegler said:


> This is a carry over from a thread in the General Cigar Questions forum...
> 
> Zeke,
> 
> ...


I am very much looking forward to being exposed to new things.

Many thanks.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Zeke said:


> I am very much looking forward to being exposed to new things.
> 
> Many thanks.


All things new?? LOL!! This should be a good one!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> All things new?? LOL!! This should be a good one!


All things new is a dangerous statement!!:biglaugh:


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

Big Bull said:


> All things new is a dangerous statement!!:biglaugh:


Well, see, I didn't understand what the tall and beautiful woman meant by "pegging," but I decided to go along until Google... :ranger:

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*subscribed*


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Zeke said:


> Well, see, I didn't understand what the tall and beautiful woman meant by "pegging," but I decided to go along until Google... :ranger:
> 
> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!


Ha ha ha......you had me on the ground with that:biglaugh:


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

bpegler said:


> This is a carry over from a thread in the General Cigar Questions forum...
> 
> Zeke,
> 
> ...


I don't know the protocol here, but I most humbly acknowledge the AMAZING gift which arrived today.

I am most well and truly blessed by your generosity.

Pics and specific description to follow next week (guests in the house and I am NOT sharing). :welcome:


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

Quick note: cigars currently resting at 65% humidity, company leaves tomorrow, Thursday looks good for some pics and a one stick review.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

That Bob is a class act enjoy reviews with pics would be nice!:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Zeke said:


> Quick note: cigars currently resting at 65% humidity, company leaves tomorrow, Thursday looks good for some pics and a one stick review.


Word up Zeke......Always nice when company leaves


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Especially unwanted ones!!



Big Bull said:


> Word up Zeke......Always nice when company leaves


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

djangos said:


> Especially unwanted ones!!


Always a drag.........

EDIT: Look it's my 900th post.....wooo hooo


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking forward to the pics and review!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

1. Thanks to bpegler.
2. Pics attached.
3. Nothing smoked, yet: this afternoon at the earliest.

But I wanted to show receipt, be a trusted part of the community, and prove that I didn't just accept an enormous NUKE than vanish. 8)

In no particular order, please find:

A. Partagas 898 unVarnished (out of production)
B. R y J Hermosos #2 E.L. 2004
C. Cohiba Robusto 2010
D. SCd14 Mercaders 2007
E. A custom rolled (in Mexico!) Carlos Fernandez using Partagas (Havana) tobacco.

Please excuse any mis-types, I'm in a rush...


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

The Natural CF customs are AWESOME!!! LOVE em! 

As always, nice job Bob. 

Looking forward to the reviews ... any idea which one you're going to smoke first?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

So much for Dog Rocket!! LOL!!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a spectacular bomb!

Bob is a special BOTL. He gives unstintingly and unconditionally. Well done, Bob!


----------



## kolumbo69 (Apr 3, 2011)

WOW nice dog rockets!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

That is a supremely generous CC bomb! Bob does seem to send some very tasty sticks and is quite generous with his collection! Zeke is a lucky man! Enjoy em Brotha and post up with your thoughts!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Thats one nice looking bomb. can't wait to see some reviews on those sticks.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Zeke said:


> 1. Thanks to bpegler.
> 2. Pics attached.
> 3. Nothing smoked, yet: this afternoon at the earliest.
> 
> ...


Damn fine looking bomb you have ther Zeke.....:smoke2:


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

Starting a new job today.

Yes, I have a lot going on.

No, I haven't forgotten about these: promise.

I'm just NOT going to rush one of these things...


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

I am sorry: I have started a new position that requires a HUGE amount of training -- after having family in town -- and my life has been intense.

This evening, as my first "rest" in many days, I consumed ONE of these smokes.

I, again, thank the bomber and and commit to a full review but I am so tired at 12:49 CDT that it won't occur this evening (morning?).

Please note that I am SO thankful for the gift and feel duty bound to offer my thoughts, life has just intruded.

I desire to be a trusted member of this board.

What I can tell you? This cigar put me to bed with a smile.


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

*Cohiba Robusto.*

Geez. Could the past two weeks have BEEN any more crazy?

Here's a write-up.

For no specific reason beyond it being the shortest, I decided to try the Cohiba Robusto which documentation indicates is from last year. (Yes, I am aware that many folks decry the idea of failing to allow some cigars to rest longer but I was desperate to try one of these and owed the group a write up.)

First, let me indicate that the stick certainly appeared appropriately stored, the wrapper was a relatively smooth and somewhat darker Connecticut shade -- appearance only! -- and construction was certainly fine. I'm a tip moistener before I cut because I've cracked countless smokes, even with shallow pruning, and because I like to get a good wrapper feel in my mouth: often for 3-5 minutes. I don't hot soak anything, just enough to get a feel and ease my Xikar's chores...

I noticed a pleasant semi-salty parchment-esque quality that reminded me of certain Davidoff products as well as a bit of, perhaps Pavlovian, toast? I don't pre-light draw (no specific reason, I just don't) so I cut and carefully lit. Although we've all been in situations wherein we just wanted to get the thing going, I took significant care when lighting this Cohiba using flame, distance and temperature correctly: never pulling smoke through the puro until things were correct.

What I was initially rewarded with was a burst of inexplicable acridity that I know neither how to characterize or explain. All I know is that -- for the initial burst -- I was VERY confused... Almost immediately this went away and the first 1/8 inch reminded me (of all things) of a Puros Indios Reserva Maxima '03. I know, sacrilegious, but that _is_ the best Rolando Reyes stick I've had and it is what I was reminded of at this cigar's earliest points.

After a few minutes, things changed...

Body was decidedly light-to-medium at this point but some pepper was initiating (there goes the Puros Indios comparison) and definitive smoothness soon appeared to allow some deep retrohale from a slow, deliberate, and respectful draw. _Very pleasant._ Not as full as my imagination had anticipated but moving through a creamy status that reminded my of a Cusano 2xCT with more depth.

Some occasional leather and herbal hints mingled about as the first third ended, setting me up for the mid-point of the stick...

The leather became progressively more pronounced and the herbal/earthy bit began to show itself through the nose. (This smoke was slowly evolving in my hand but remained reasonably consistent throughout.) We're talking about a medium body smoke now -- it never got any fuller -- but, along with the ongoing smoothness, certain things like a pervasive tickle in my nose and a numbing to the tip of my tongue started.

Needed a quick butane touchup but nothing significant...

Nice flavors (cedar? toast? white pepper?) with some hint of sweetness but more of a rounded and mouth feel (uber clean molasses?) and NOT like industrial sugar through the olfactics.

So passes the middle third.

As we discuss the final third, I need to mention something unusual. It occurred to me that I had some sort of "soda jerk" fizziness in my nose (ongoing) and that _my lips were numb._

To this point, I would not have considered this cigar super complex as I didn't feel as if I had this dense mouth of smoke where I was slowly blowing it out my nose and trying to dissect individual flavors and traits: what you got was some herbal leather on initial exhale and that sweet thing as you (slowly) finished up. But it was VERY pleasant, past the opening acrid flavors -- which never returned -- it burned correctly, and had a variety of flavors without being full or heavy. (Proving the axiom that strength and flavor profile are NOT the same.)

The final third possessed many of the same qualities of the middle third but more of my face continued to numb and I thought I caught a hint of semi-sweet chocolate. What was truly getting my attention was the ongoing desire to sneeze due to the pleasant fizziness and the herbalness moving on towards cedar. In fact, the nose tingling was becoming just plain silly. During retrohale, I'd try to hold some smoke "way up high" for a few seconds just to re-experience it. It was very odd. :smoke2:

I finished the smoke by letting it rest before I completely roach clipped it.

This was a *fun* experience.

Thanks, again, for the outstanding bomb.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Good stuff ... 
So which one is next and when?


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Good stuff ...
> So which one is next and when?


When I can get my nose out of a book studying for the NMLS exam.

Thanks, again, to BPEGLER.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice review, Zeke. 
Take your time. 
Good luck on your test.


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for review Zeke.

I'm surprised it did not lead to a threadjack about "Pavlovian toast".

good luck on NMLS--that stands for how to enforce "Not on my land, shithead,"
right?

no need to answer, I know you are busy all the best


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

Wow... that's one helluva bomb!


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

Quick note: I am still around and remain thankful for the bomb.

National and multiple states NMLS testing has been a bear.

I assure you, when I smoke another of these gems, a full review will follow.

I just didn't want anyone thinking that I've disappeared! :bump:


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

This is on my list for tomorrow: R y J Hermosos #2 E.L. 2004. 

I've had sciatica and been buried with studies...


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

That was a good smoke for me. How'd it turn out for you?


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

horseshoe said:


> That was a good smoke for me. How'd it turn out for you?


I didn't get to it but look forward to it for the weekend.

I am NOT rushing one of these! :smoke:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> Any updates?


I PM'ed bpegler less than 48 hours ago, thanking him -- letting him know the smokes are hibernating -- and reporting that I haven't disappeared.

It's WAY hot and I am immersed right now, I refuse to rush one of these!


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

Still hibernating.

New job, behind on bills, working like crazy.

Still appreciative, didn't disappear.


----------

